# connectify tutorial-connect and use wifi an any device without a router....



## borax12 (Jan 31, 2011)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=27IhFxpqC8Q

1.download connectify-Connectify - Turn your Windows 7 laptop into a Wi-Fi Hotspot

2.install the software

3.the installation is simple and sweet and begins the wizard for the setup of a device

4.you can set up a ssid name for the wifi hotspot

5.choose a wep password

6.click the start hotspot button

7.switch on te wifi adapter on your laptop

8.enable wifi on your device and then voila!! see the amazing wifi connection on your phone

*note-this too, uses ad hoc connection,the default connection in windows 7 laptop is useless ,this enhances the security and also ensures seamless conneciotn

i also tried this with the xbox 360 and gosh it works like a charm


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

^^
Will this let me connect my Netbook and Workstation (both have Win7 Ultimate) so I can see the folder structures of each other. This will help me copy paste data back in forth. I had tried setting up a local network using the ad-hoc and RJ45 methods -- did not work..?


----------



## borax12 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah but i suppose the motherboard needs to have wifi adapter built into it.....likea laptop does not just a port for the router but an actual adapter....(though the site clearly says its for windows 7 laptop)but i believe it can work for even a work station if it has a adapter built into the motherboard


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay I tried it and it works like a charm. I connected my w/station (USB WI-FI adapter) to my netbook (built in adapter). Connectivity is easy and secure. Problem is that the file transfer is damn slow.

It takes like 8 minutes to transfer 1.22GB from my Netbook over to the w/station..?


----------



## borax12 (Feb 1, 2011)

yaar.....still as i for the last 10 years was using a p4 pc ....so patience is what i a have learned form using my old pc.....not now though.

and good to hear that it worked like a charm....

visit my blog for all thins android and technology-www.techturning.blogspot.com


----------



## asingh (Feb 1, 2011)

^^
*Borax12*, thanks for the Connectivy link, but your reply makes no sense to me. No offense, but how will visiting your blog help me or add content to this thread..?


----------



## borax12 (Feb 1, 2011)

arrey sorry for that reply...actually i was posting this on other forum....copy pasted it here and realized it afterwards.....sorry for that


----------

